# Bag Balm



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

A small dab below each nostril completely stops nasal reactions to wood, such as irritating post nasal drip, congestion etc. I have been using it now for several months. When I the symptoms start I dab a very small amount at the base of each nostril. This stuff REALLY works, at least for me.

It is like a miracle cure.

.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

This is potentially helpful to a lot of people, so bumping it up a bit.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

These are likely warning signs that you are becoming sensitized to wood dust. It happened to me for awhile and then I would hack and cough at night. Now I have a dust collector and wear a mask, no more coughing or other symptoms. The Balm is masking the symptoms but is definitely not a cure.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

You're right, it is masking the symptons, it just does a far better job than any allergy medicine I have yet tried.

I have started getting serious about dust collection, hooked up a thein baffle,garbage can to a HB dust collector motor and piped it outside. It works fabulous. So does the Bag Balm.

Remember using it as a kid on our small farm. My brother and I hand milked our cows, morning and evening.

If you look at reviews on Amazon, it has hundreds of 5 star reviews for different applications. Didn't see any for allergies, so I might be the first to post about it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder if it would work the same outside in dusty conditions. I get those same symptoms when that happens. May give it a try.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I put bag balm on everything except maybe a PBJ sandwich. Dog paws? Bag balm. Chafed skin? Bag balm. I'll try the under the nose action. Can't hurt. Thanks. Tom


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

I use it in the evening, if the PND starts, a couple little dabs right at the edge of the nose, maybe both sides of the edge. It has an immediate and lasting effect.

Now that I've shared this it will probably stop working. lol


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

> I wonder if it would work the same outside in dusty conditions. I get those same symptoms when that happens. May give it a try.
> 
> - doubleDD


FYI: It should *ONLY *be used outside. Says right on the label: "For external use only"

;^}


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

FYI: It should *ONLY *be used outside. Says right on the label: "For external use only"

- Picklehead
[/QUOTE]

Technically it's only to be used on cow teats and pets, but that was last year, before Obamacare came into effect. We, the people who are not rich and cannot afford $3,000 deductibles for serious medical problems, have got to learn to be more creative in caring for ourselves.

Think about this, all the millions of cow milkings you think this stuff didn't get into the milk? With the information available on the internet we have more time to research and come up with credible off label uses.

One other thing about this, I've heard it may work for getting rid of some skin moles. Also, as long as they don't change the original ingredients it may have other benefits.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> ...before Obamacare came into effect. We, the people who are not rich and cannot afford $3,000 deductibles for serious medical problems, have got to learn to be more creative in caring for ourselves.
> 
> - Dan
> 
> Of course, all of this is extraneous to the conversation.


Bag Balm is great for ex post facto treatment of my table-saw-modified fingertips.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

My grandma and my mom taught me about Bagbalm way back when….

We have used it for everything from diaper rash to cracked cow teats. From open sores to itchy spots.

I have seen it cure mastitis in less than 5 days, and it use to be good stuff. Nowdays the can is a lot smaller, it is way more expensive and doesn't seem to be as effective as it was 30-50 years ago.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> FYI: It should *ONLY *be used outside. Says right on the label: "For external use only"
> 
> - Picklehead
> 
> ...


These 90 year old local mountain folks here have been using things not for human use probably for 150 years and there are no known deaths or ill affects by using them. I'm sure some of them still make a little moonshine and they say a shot of shine a day will cure many things and keep the blood running through the heart. Bag Balm is in all their homes. Thank goodness I've not been that sick yet. The ones I've known all my life that have passed on now died of old age nothing else.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

> My grandma and my mom taught me about Bagbalm way back when….
> 
> We have used it for everything from diaper rash to cracked cow teats. From open sores to itchy spots.
> 
> ...


The original ingredients contained Clioquinol which actually had positive benefits in treating Alzheimers, the mercury in it made it a no go though. It does still has the derivative of clioquinol according to their website although it isn't listed on my particular can. When I get my next can I think I will go to the Feed Store instead of Drug Store.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Yonak>>>Bag Balm is great for ex post facto treatment of my table-saw-modified fingertips."""

Ouch, but there you go, another use.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Bruc101…...These 90 year old local mountain folks here have been using things not for human use probably for 150 years and there are no known deaths or ill affects by using them. I'm sure some of them still make a little moonshine and they say a shot of shine a day will cure many things and keep the blood running through the heart. Bag Balm is in all their homes. Thank goodness I've not been that sick yet. The ones I've known all my life that have passed on now died of old age nothing else.""""""

My dad went at 90, that's a good age to get to.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I know of a couple old welders that keep jars of this stuff around their shops to put on burns. They claim if you put it on a burn within seconds that you will not even blister. I can't personally vouch for that but it probably wouldn't hurt as long as the skin wasn't broken.


----------

